# Bremsenreiniger Ja oder nein?



## coaster (28. Januar 2019)

Verölte Bremsscheiben mit  Bremsenreiniger oder mit Spülmittelwasser reinigen? Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## S-H-A (28. Januar 2019)

Alkohol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt8791 (28. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Alkohol.


Welcher? 
2-Propanol oder Ethanol?


----------



## bastl-axel (28. Januar 2019)

Der am besten schmeckt, weil ich den Rest ja trinken will. 
Spaß beseite. Warum heißt denn Bremsenreiniger, Bremsenreiniger?
Vielleicht, weil er Bremsen reinigt? Könnte sein, wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Ich nehme nur noch den von Wuerth. 
1. Der hat viel Druck, reinigt also auch mechanisch.
2. Stinkt nicht, wie manche andere.
3. Ist er mit maximal 3,- € die 500ml-Dose nicht teuer.
4. Brennt er nicht in den Augen und auf der Haut, wenn was zurück spritzt.
5. Fällt mir momentan nix mehr ein.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (28. Januar 2019)

Isopropanol
https://www.amazon.de/Isopropanol-H...7&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=isopropanol

Universal zu verwenden.
Optiken/Kamerasensoren, Fleckentfernung, Reinigung von Bremsen....
Fülle ich in Sprühflaschen um und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## fastclimber (28. Januar 2019)

Geht Brennspriritus?


----------



## coaster (28. Januar 2019)

Miz Isopropyl  2Propanol wurde es noch schlimmer.


----------



## S-H-A (28. Januar 2019)

coaster schrieb:


> Miz Isopropyl  2Propanol wurde es noch schlimmer.



Komisch, noch nie Probleme.


----------



## KUBIKUS (28. Januar 2019)

Mit einem alten Lappen, welches auch bei weiteren Reparatur verwendet werden kann, sauber und trocken wischen. 
Spart nicht nur Geld sondern tut auch der Umwelt gut.


----------



## hardtails (28. Januar 2019)

coaster schrieb:


> Miz Isopropyl  2Propanol wurde es noch schlimmer.


Nur noch mehr verteilt und nicht gereinigt?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Januar 2019)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Geht Brennspriritus?


Ja, geht einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (29. Januar 2019)

Wurde hier im Forum schon mehrmals kontrovers diskutiert. Die gägnige Meinung ist immer gewesen, dass der Bremsenreiniger nicht komplett rückstandsfrei verfliegt, was dann durch die mangelnde Hitzentwicklung beim Trial problematisch werden kann. Ich habe neulich auch den Fall gehabt, dass nach der Isopropanolbehandlung erstmal gar nix mehr ging. Danach musste ich aber eben auch komplett neu einbremsen.


----------



## coaster (29. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube, ich bleibe bei heissem Wasser, Spülmittel und der Zahnbürste.


----------



## bastl-axel (29. Januar 2019)

ecols schrieb:


> Die gängige Meinung ist immer gewesen, dass der Bremsenreiniger nicht komplett rückstandsfrei verfliegt...


Diese Meinung ist aber falsch, denn viele Klebstoffhersteller empfehlen unter anderem sogar Bremsenreiniger zum Entfetten.
Vielleicht war da der Lappen nicht ganz sauber, deshalb immer Bremsenreiniger als Spray und nicht abwischen, sondern trocknen lassen.


----------



## coaster (30. Januar 2019)

Hab mir reiniger gekauft und bin von der Wirkung sehr enttäuscht. Gesprüht mit sauberem Tuch gewischt und kaum Bremsleistung. Also neue Beläge und Spülmittelwasser.   Ging mir darum, in der Walachei auch mal schnell bei den Kindern die Scheiben beim Training bei Bedarf zu reinigen.


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Diese Meinung ist aber falsch, denn viele Klebstoffhersteller empfehlen unter anderem sogar Bremsenreiniger zum Entfetten.
> Vielleicht war da der Lappen nicht ganz sauber, deshalb immer Bremsenreiniger als Spray und nicht abwischen, sondern trocknen lassen.



Ganz falsch nicht. Viele Bremsenreiniger enthalten Naphta, welches aus Öl gewonnen wird. Es gibt wohl Bremsenhersteller die aufgrund dessen explizit von Bremsenreinigern abraten. 
Weiß aber nicht mehr sicher welche Hersteller das waren.


----------



## bastl-axel (30. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ganz falsch nicht. Viele Bremsenreiniger enthalten Naphta, welches aus Öl gewonnen wird.


Aber definitiv nicht die von Wuerth oder CRC. Du meinst da wohl eher Kaltreiniger, womit man früher die konservierende Fettschicht von neuen Bremsscheiben abgewaschen hat. Die sind rückfettend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Aber definitiv nicht die von Wuerth oder CRC. Du meinst da wohl eher Kaltreiniger, womit man früher die konservierende Fettschicht von neuen Bremsscheiben abgewaschen hat. Die sind rückfettend.



Nein, meine ich nicht. Dynamic z.B..


----------



## bastl-axel (30. Januar 2019)

Bremsenreiniger mit Naphta.  Was soll das? Auf jeden Fall enthalten die Bremsenreiniger von Wuerth und CRC kein Naphta.


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Bremsenreiniger mit Naphta.  Was soll das? Auf jeden Fall enthalten die Bremsenreiniger von Wuerth und CRC kein Naphta.



Ich verwende einfach Isopropanol und fahre gut damit. Taugt für alles am Bike.


----------



## Mario8 (30. Januar 2019)

coaster schrieb:


> Verölte Bremsscheiben mit  Bremsenreiniger oder mit Spülmittelwasser reinigen? Wie macht ihr das?


Zunächst mit Spülmittelwasser und Bürste (für die Löcher) und nach Trocknen nochmals mit Aceton und sauberem Tuch abgewischt.


----------



## bastl-axel (31. Januar 2019)

Mario8 schrieb:


> ...Spülmittelwasser...


Welches Spülmittel? Palmolive und viele andere sind nämlich zur Hautschonung rückfettend.
Wieso und von was sind denn eure Bremsscheiben überhaupt so oft verölt?
Habe meine noch nie reinigen müssen.


----------



## Mario8 (31. Januar 2019)

Normale Spülmittel für 95ct/1l aus Aldi, Lidl, Netto, Norma sind wohl nicht rückfettend, zumindest nie etwas davon bemerkt. Und verölt durch Fehler der Bremse oder durch Rumsauen mit Ketten- oder sonstigen Ölen kommt kaum vor. Aber Straßenschmutz, Pflanzenreste, Ölschlieren aus Pfützen, Salz, …. sauen die Bremse über die Zeit ein und warum soll man die nicht anläßlich von Wartung oder Belagwechsel reinigen? Ich stopfe z.B. keine neuen Beläge in total versiffte Bremsen, sondern mach das Zeug (Zange und Scheibe) einfach mit Spülmittelwasser sauber und die Scheibe (nicht die Zange) wird noch mit Aceton abgewischt. Das war es, dauert nur ein paar Minuten und ist Standardprozedur. Es wird einfach gemacht und nicht groß der Dreck analysiert. Spüliwasser, Aceton, Brennspiritus, Kunstharzverdünnung und Waschbenzin sind die fünf Lösungsmittel, die einfach in der Schrauberwerkstatt sind. Alles im freundlichen Baumarkt um die Ecke erhältlich.


----------



## S-H-A (31. Januar 2019)

Man kann auch eine Wissenschaft draus machen.


----------



## bastl-axel (31. Januar 2019)

Du hast damit angefangen, das Bremsenreiniger rückfettend sein sollen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Februar 2019)

Alter, ihr habt Probleme und wenn ihr keine habt, dann macht ihr euch welche.
Solange Bremsen funktionieren, ist es völlig sinnfrei sie zu reinigen. Warum? Erstens werden sie sowieso wieder schmutzig und zweitens entfernt man die sorgsam auf den Scheiben eingefahrene Micropartikelschicht.
Für leichte Verschmutzungen durch Betriebsmittel reicht Alkohol und für stärkere Mineralölsauereien Aceton oder eben nur Aceton und die Beer ist gepellt.
Wasser und Seife oder auch Glasreiniger, kann bei DOT ausreichend sein, bei Mineralöl eher nicht.
Damit hat sich das Thema Bremsenreiniger eh erledigt. Wer keinen benutzt, hat auch keine Probleme, braucht sich keine Gedanken darüber machen und kann biken gehen, statt das immer wieder aufzuwärmen. Ist wohl gerade Winterloch.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (6. Februar 2019)

Ich überlege gerade, wie oft ich in *zähl* 36 Jahren die Bremsscheiben an meinen Mofas, Moppeds, Autos gereinigt habe. Komme auf "gar nicht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Februar 2019)

Eben.


----------



## kurt8791 (6. Februar 2019)

Die Eingangsfrage war aber wie man verölte Scheiben reinigt... Am Auto wird die Bremsscheibe nur bei Belag/Scheibenwechsel mit Bremsreiniger abgesprüht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Februar 2019)

kurt8791 schrieb:


> Die Eingangsfrage war aber wie man verölte Scheiben reinigt..


Das habe ich eben beschrieben und hunderte Andere vor mir auch schon.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Februar 2019)

kurt8791 schrieb:


> Am Auto wird die Bremsscheibe nur bei Belag/Scheibenwechsel mit Bremsreiniger abgesprüht.


Mehr muss ja auch nicht sein. Keiner geht hin, fährt zu Werkstatt und lässt die Bremsen reinigen.


----------



## kurt8791 (6. Februar 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Mehr muss ja auch nicht sein. Keiner geht hin, fährt zu Werkstatt und lässt die Bremsen reinigen.


Bist Du dir da so sicher?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Februar 2019)

Absolut. Oder wie hältst du es? Gibt es in deiner Wartungsanleitung einen Punkt: Alle 10.000km Bremsen reinigen?


----------



## kurt8791 (6. Februar 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Absolut. Oder wie hältst du es? Gibt es in deiner Wartungsanleitung einen Punkt: Alle 10.000km Bremsen reinigen?


Warum so spassbefreit? Weder an meinen Autos noch an meinen Fahrrädern werden die Bremsen gereinigt solange kein Grund dazu besteht...

Alles Andere ist ja hinreichend geklärt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Februar 2019)

kurt8791 schrieb:


> Warum so spassbefreit?


Keineswegs, hab das schon verstanden .


----------



## Mario8 (7. Februar 2019)

KFZ-Bremsen ist auch mal ein interessanter Vergleich. Wartungsmäßig gereinigt werden sie nicht. Neue Bremsscheiben werden in Wachs-/Ölpapier transportiert, weil sie im Gegensatz zu Fahrradscheiben schnell Flugrost ansetzen. Die werden z.B. mit Bremsenreiniger beim Einbau gereinigt. Außer dem Straßenschmutz gibt es weniger Möglichkeiten, das Öl auf die Scheibe kommt. Die Scheiben werden bereits im Normalbetrieb ordentlich heiß und brennen Kleinigkeit weg, Fahrradscheiben nicht. Die aktiven Bremskraftverstärker verdecken, wenn eine Scheibe weniger greift. Es wird unbewußt etwas mehr auf das Pedal getreten, und bis man Schiefziehen merkt, muss es schon dick kommen. Keine Ahnung habe ich, wie sich der übliche, stark rostende Grau-/Stahlguß am KFZ gegen die aus rostfreiem Stahl gefertigten Fahrradscheiben reibungstechnisch verhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiehenLula (15. November 2020)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Welches Spülmittel? Palmolive und viele andere sind nämlich zur Hautschonung rückfettend.
> Wieso und von was sind denn eure Bremsscheiben überhaupt so oft verölt?
> Habe meine noch nie reinigen müssen.


Mir ists letztens nach ner halben Stunde uphill im schlamm und anschließendem Downhill passiert, dass ich ne Notbremsung machen musste. 
Die dreckigen Beläge packen auf die dreckingen Scheiben und danach konnte mir jedes einzelne Sandkorn in den Belägen nen Lied singen. 

Habs mitm Tuch abgewischt, die obere Schicht abgeschliffen, Bremsenreiniger auf Tuch und den bisschen verfliegen lassen, bevor ich damit die Beläge endgültig saubergeputzt habe. 
Funzt wie neu!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. November 2020)

Warum jetzt den Bremsenreiniger? Wasser hätte es sicher auch getan. Und warum abschleifen? Hat der Schlamm doch schon gemacht.


----------



## WiehenLula (15. November 2020)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Warum jetzt den Bremsenreiniger? Wasser hätte es sicher auch getan. Und warum abschleifen? Hat der Schlamm doch schon gemacht.


Ich habs probiert, also wenn man mir hochdruck ausm Wasserhahn besorgt hätte ich das wahrscheinlich auch getan. 
Aber nach der ersten Testfahrt waren da so schlimme Geräusche und tiefe rillen in der Scheibe, das ging garnicht mehr.


----------



## WiehenLula (15. November 2020)

WiehenLula schrieb:


> Ich habs probiert, also wenn man mir hochdruck ausm Wasserhahn besorgt hätte ich das wahrscheinlich auch getan.
> Aber nach der ersten Testfahrt waren da so schlimme Geräusche und tiefe rillen in der Scheibe, das ging garnicht mehr.


Hinten hatte ich zwischendurch schon gebremst, da hat mit Wasser ausspülen gereicht


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. November 2020)

An mein Rad kommt eben nur Wasser und Seife  😀. Meist nicht mal das


----------

